# Grand Floridian villas 100% Declared for DVC



## rfc0001 (Nov 2, 2014)

http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/re...0-grand-floridian-villas-100-declared-for-dvc

 Good news for DVC owners, now that 100% of inventory is available to DVC owners to book, which should also mean it should show up in RCI shortly (presumably code DV12).


----------



## chriskre (Nov 9, 2014)

Woo Hoo.
I need to add it to my ongoing for next year.  
Thanks..


----------

